

In Search of America's Best Burrito - bryanlarsen
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/in-search-of-americas-best-burrito/

======
the_hangman
At first I thought this was a joke. What a strange article. Just because
Yelp's reviews can be analyzed like baseball statistics doesn't make it a
proper treatment of the data. It's not even a good analogy; one set of numbers
is a concrete measurement of a player's performance, while the other is an
aggregate of people's opinions of the quality of a restaurant, _not just it 's
burritos_.

It'd be one thing if Yelp set out to gather and aggregate people's opinions of
burritos, but Yelp raters consider many other aspects of the restaurant, such
as wait staff and cleanliness. I see no mention in the article of the author
accounting for this in the adjusted burrito ratings (even saying adjusted
burrito ratings makes me feel like a tool).

------
mturmon
"Seven years ago, I moved to Wicker Park, Chicago. The neighborhood, once
heavily Hispanic, was being inundated by hipsters and yuppies..."

Seems a little off-key, given that _Exile in Guyville_ , partly a complaint
and insider takedown of the Wicker Park scene, came out in 1993. I guess we
always knew Nate was a nerd.

------
b_emery
Really glad to see that Santa Barbara made the top 20, but the restaurant that
made it (Los Agaves) is definitely not the best burrito in town! Maybe top 4,
but alas, my opinion is not the consensus. (For the record Los Arroyos, El
Sitio, Romati-ezer along with Los Agaves make my top 4).

~~~
diogenescynic
I love El Sitio! They have awesome chilaquiles, but everything is great.

------
lylebarrere
There is more data, thought and science in this than in many journal articles
I've read.

